# Rectification of CSV



## ps2208 (Feb 14, 2017)

How much time does the rectification of CSV takes. I got my CSV where my previous employers name is written on the visa also the category is different as mentioned on IITPSA.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It can take anything between 6 - 12 weeks.... There have been instances where it has been received within 3 weeks.


----------



## ps2208 (Feb 14, 2017)

LegalMan said:


> It can take anything between 6 - 12 weeks.... There have been instances where it has been received within 3 weeks.


Does in any case the given visa get cancel or the duration of visa is reduced.As of now i Have got 4 yrs of CSV.


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi,

DId you receive your csv updated with same 4 years duration?


----------

